
Ask HN: What's the easiest product to make that can sell for $500+? - solomioo
Curious. What would be the most effecient type of product to work on that could be sold for the highest possible price tag?<p>Context: I enjoy working on sideprojects, but am mentally stuck in low price point hard to build products.
======
kleer001
"For highest profit always lean towards the less regulated areas of commerce."
and "Big man pay big bucks for big talk." My grandpa always said.

Not really. But off the top of my head luxury car after market parts might be
a good advanced setting. Selling art? Solving a problem that rich people have?

What do you have lots of access too? Sell that. Rocks? Clean 'em up and put
'em in a cardboard box.

Oh, wait are you talking about software? Month rentals seems to be the soup du
jour. Give away the milk for free, but charge for some really cool glasses to
drink from.

Stay honest, stay engaged with your community. Because what you're selling is
kinda less important than how you sell it. A good salesman can sell anything.
A mediocre salesman can sell a terrific thing. But a poor salesman can't sell
anything.

~~~
posguy
What your selling does matter, and a good salesman can't sell anything
forever. A decent product to sell goes a long way, and in sales theres no
magic word to get the sale. Merely persistence, kindness, and quality of
product are what make sales.

If the product is crap, even the best salesman is hosed.

~~~
kleer001
100% "...no magic word to get the sale" I love it! Sounds like something that
should be the first lesson in a sales course.

I would also add that on the dark side a predatory empathy and penchant for
exaggeration and fabrication can sell poison to a sick grandma, and Ponzi
schemes to retirees and horrible things like that.

------
byoung2
If you can aggregate data that is otherwise hard to find and put it in an easy
to use format, businesses will pay big bucks. My last company paid $2k a month
for a daily feed of coupons and deals from over 200 sites (e.g. Groupon,
LivingSocial). There is also
[https://www.aggdata.com/data](https://www.aggdata.com/data) which found a
niche selling lists of company locations (e.g. the addresses, phone number,
etc for every Jiffy Lube in the U.S.). They have a premium option which gives
you access to all their data sets for a monthly fee.

------
pedalpete
Can you elaborate on this question further? It may be more interesting if you
can give more details.

What does 'efficient' mean to you? Why is $500+ considered the 'highest
possible price tag'?

What are you really trying to get at?

Of course, the 'most efficient' way to sell something for $501 is to sell
something worth $502. If efficiency is meant as something you can sell
quickly.

If your definition of efficiency means efficient use of capital, then selling
something for $500+ that costs you nothing is the best way to go. Does that
make it easy? You could probably easily and quickly sell all sorts of illegal
things, and for more than $500, and you could steal them, which means you are
capital efficient.

So without further context of what you are trying to accomplish, the question
isn't very valuable as it stands.

The other thing that comes to mind is, why? You'll get the most satisfaction
not from the easiest/efficient/expensive item you can sell, but rather from
something you are best suited to be selling.

~~~
solomioo
The 500 was picked to point towards a 'high ticket' sale vs a $10 ebook. The
question came to mind after working on a ton of sideprojects. Instead of
buulding a tool that people pay $5/mo for I wanted to find product types that
would be more profitable pursuits.

------
joeclark77
I'm thinking cow.

------
bbcbasic
An online course on how to make money.

It won't be easy in that at $500 it better had be comprehensive. And you may
need to contactable via slack or something.

------
AznHisoka
The question of what product to make that people would buy is already an
incredibly hard one.

Now you are asking for the most efficient?

You wont find any useful responses.

------
stevekemp
Some artists are paid thousands for paintings, although your chances of
becoming one of them are pretty minimal.

